# Hunting rights taken for granted



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Since I shoot recurves and longbows [mostly recurves], I've noticed a lot of folks on the trad side look down on compounds and vice/versa.
I'm not implying anyone here has that attitude......I dont know.
I believe in _choices_, so, I think all law-abiding hunters should stick together because we cant take our hunting rights for granted any more. I could care less what weapon someone chooses to hunt with, because the weapon that is coming under attack may be the weapon that is *my* choice.
Just something to ponder on......since we seem to be rapidly loosing a lot of our rights in this nation that I love.


----------



## chemoshots (Jul 21, 2010)

hunting *privileges*

I agree with you wholeheartedly though. I used to go to a small bow shop here in Rochester. It relocated without my knowing, and when I went in last year it has been turned into a traditional archery shop run by an old timer. I walked in with my case and release in my hand and before I said a word, he says to me "Sorry, I won't be able to help you here." And he walked into the back room. Had to call my dad to ask where the shop had relocated to because I didn't even want to talk to this old duffer.

Different people enjoy different things. It seems like such a simple concept, but for some reason, people have a habit of injecting their judgement where it doesn't belong.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I've shot trad archery since 1974, my son also who is 24 now.
He has shot a compound also off and on.
He told me one of his buddies in the marines asked him if a recurve could kill a deer. lol.
On the other hand the trad-police make me laugh also......the ones that dont know that metal riser bows were around when I was born [1960], and a lot of folks shooting recurves in the 60's and 70's were using sights! 
Whatever you shoot I say more power to you and enjoy the outdoors and the freedom we have to hunt.....so far.


----------



## missedabiggun (Jul 27, 2009)

Good post...and Chemoshots...I agree with your term 'privileges'...I think if hunters considered hunting more of a privilege than a right, they'd not be so casual about putting down someone's choice of weapon. Kind of like all those who put down someone who uses a crossbow during archery season.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice post and valid concerns. I believe as long as the hunter is ethical and safe then the weapon of choice shouldnt matter.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Curve1 said:


> Since I shoot recurves and longbows [mostly recurves], I've noticed a lot of folks on the trad side look down on compounds and vice/versa.
> I'm not implying anyone here has that attitude......I dont know.
> I believe in _choices_, so, I think all law-abiding hunters should stick together because we cant take our hunting rights for granted any more. I could care less what weapon someone chooses to hunt with, because the weapon that is coming under attack may be the weapon that is *my* choice.
> Just something to ponder on......since we seem to be rapidly loosing a lot of our rights in this nation that I love.


You're correct in your opinion, in my opinion of your opinion!

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------

